
Mobile app errors could delay Iowa Caucus results - ryanwhitney
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/3/21121399/iowa-caucus-app-access-bernie-elizabeth-warren-joe-biden-pete-buttigieg-democrats
======
tareqak
It is getting much worse. The PIN to report the results is on the caucus math
worksheet:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/wycats/status/1224558210222186496](https://mobile.twitter.com/wycats/status/1224558210222186496)
, and many people are posting pictures of these worksheets.

In one case, the person posting picture is Ben Halle, the Iowa Comms director
for Pete Buttigieg:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/bhalle87/status/12245501117259161...](https://mobile.twitter.com/bhalle87/status/1224550111725916160)

------
tareqak
The makers of the Iowa Caucus app are:
[https://shadowinc.io/](https://shadowinc.io/) .

They received money from the Iowa State Democratic Party, the Nevada State
Democratic Party, and Pete Buttigieg for America:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/lhfang/status/1224572119549267968](https://mobile.twitter.com/lhfang/status/1224572119549267968)
.

I’ve been following along
[https://www.twitch.tv/hasanabi](https://www.twitch.tv/hasanabi) in getting
this news.

------
lame-robot-hoax
Guy on CNN was reporting that the app “doesn’t work” and had been on hold for
an hour waiting to phone in the results.

While he’s on air, a lady finally picks up, but as he’s telling CNN he’s got
to go (which he dragged out far too long), the lady on the other end says
hello three separate times before hanging up on him. You can audibly hear the
click. He then says hello and just goes....she hung up on me.

------
sarcasmatwork
[https://www.npr.org/2020/01/14/796344796/iowa-democrats-
will...](https://www.npr.org/2020/01/14/796344796/iowa-democrats-will-use-a-
smartphone-app-at-caucuses-despite-cybersecurity-conce)

------
Apocryphon
It'd be great if someone can do a teardown of this app.

